# Cost of building a desk



## HubMaster (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm attempting to build a desk for myself and was looking at possibly using an exotic wood for the top of the desk; the legs and everything else would be out of a domestic wood. Looking at the prices of exotics, many are pretty expensive and realized the cost would be high. I was wondering how much in general would a solid wood desk cost if a professional woodworker built a desk out of exotic wood for the top and domestic wood for the sides and legs?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

HubMaster said:


> I'm attempting to build a desk for myself and was looking at possibly using an exotic wood for the top of the desk; the legs and everything else would be out of a domestic wood. Looking at the prices of exotics, many are pretty expensive and realized the cost would be high. I was wondering how much in general would a solid wood desk cost if a professional woodworker built a desk out of exotic wood for the top and domestic wood for the sides and legs?



It's really too general of a question. Questions which would affect the cost would be which exotic hardwood. As for what would be considered "domestic" wood still borders on hardwoods. What else would affect the cost would be if the top was solid wood, or a hardwood plywood edged with solid wood, or a composite veneered with a hardwood veneer.

Other factors in the cost would be what the design encompasses as far as size, ends/modesty panels, drawer boxes, drawers, and hardware, and finish. The craftsman would be a big factor in the fabrication cost.

So, this question is like asking what a car costs. At the bottom end, the materials costs could likely be less than $500, and really an indeterminate cap...a couple of grand maybe. Labor, much the same. You can't judge the cost of a custom made desk to the desks sold by furniture companies.












 









.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I fully agree with Cabinetman.

A couple of thoughts re: a desk top. From what I've seen, you can rarely see the top through the piles of papers. Also, if you use an open grain wood, like oak, it takes many coats of fillers and finish to make a smooth writing surface. That's why so many desks have a leather top, or a blotter covering the wood work.

Best of luck with your project.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

What size?
What design?
How many drawers?
Type of drawer slides?

I would say a fairly accurate estimate would be between 700 and $10,000. I hope this helped.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Tony B said:


> I would say a fairly accurate estimate would be between 700 and $10,000. I hope this helped.


+1 :laughing:


----------



## HubMaster (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya it's a general question and those were helpful answers but I'll be more specific. For a desk made totally from solid wood, what about something made of wenge for the top (5 feet long, 2.5 feet wide) and basic hard maple (stained) for the sides; about 4 drawers total in the desk.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hub,
You really need to have a set of plans for the desk with a cutlist. Then you can go shop at the hardwood store and at least get an accurate cost of the materials. Should be pretty easy to compare at that point.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

The design will have a significant bearing on the cost. Several of my customers build furniture for a living and a desk slightly smaller in size than yours with one or two drawers made from domestic woods I have seen them sell in the $2000 - $3000 range. 

As others have already pointed out, many factors will influence the price and they are too numerous to guess. Good luck with your project. It sounds cool. Make sure to post pics as you build it.


----------

